# Can weak ejaculation result in pregnancy?



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I've had 6 goes with clomid and now wonder if we should have gone straight for IUI or IVF. We have never mentioned to the consultant that my DH has a very weak ejaculation (only dispenses semen immediately around the end of the penis - no shooting). His sperm analysis (all 6) are ok enough to give clomid ago, but I'm now wondering if we're wasting our time?

Is it possible to get pg with weak ejaculation/low sperm pressure? I'm already doing my gymnastics post sex to help the sperm get going and ensuring I orgasm afterwards too. But considering we start sex day 11 and I didn't ovulate till day 28 last month, we're putting a lot of effort in and I'm scared we're wasting valuable time. The hosp want us to try clomid 3 more times.

Please help - I'm really worried.  Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Two issues here, firstly ejaculation. Theory says it should make no difference as the sperm is in the right area when released but repeated failure can be difficult to cope with. Secondly, you shouldn't have any more than 6 cycles of Clomid and that is a recommendation of the RCOG, (top docs!) so you should not be attempting any more with clomid, another form of stimulation such as injects would be fine but not clomid. I feel you need to discuss these issues further with your consultant before any more treatment.

Ruth


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Ruth,
Thanks for that. I am confused as do have trust in my clinic; they also quote RCOG alot, but I believe you too. They have told me I can have no more than 12 cycles with clomid and want me to have 6 where I'm ovulating (have told me this in writing). So far I've had 3 with no ov and 3 with ov. Therefore the proposed 3 more.

Now I feel a bit better about the ejaculation but not the clomid. Four of the cycles were Jun - Dec 2003 and then two Oct-Dec 2004 after losing weight: does this make a difference?

Thanks.


----------

